# Vaulting tack?



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

My daughter (11, soon 12), has been fooling around with vaulting for years now, ever since she had a taste of it at a horse camp. She's a very good rider now, and has excellent balance (I can only dream of riding so easily) so I have been letting her practice a little on her horse, a schoolmaster-type Arab gelding who she's built a really good relationship with and who pretty much babysits her when she's trying all these things on his back. Because the cantle of the saddle gets in the way, she's started riding him bareback a lot. And yes, she is being taught by a certified coach who encourages her to canter bareback and is working on her dropping her stirrups and finding them again when she does use a saddle. Her coach doesn't do vaulting (she's a jumper coach), but has no problem with it, and in fact, has told my daughter to show some of her vaulting moves to the other riders. She likes to build in balance exercises at the beginning and end of lessons. Now, just so we're clear, she's only on her knees (not standing), only doing things like having an arm horizontal and a leg stuck backward, sitting sideways or facing the back... I'm not describing it well, but she's not doing anything very scary. A helmet is also worn at all times and Harley (her Arab) keeps a slow, steady pace when she's doing it, like he knows she needs a little help.

Anyway, having said all that, her birthday is coming up and I thought she might enjoy a proper vaulting surcingle. I see they are sold separate from the pad. So do I need to get a special vaulting pad AND a vaulting surcingle? Or is it better to get them together? Does the pad just stay in place from the surcingle holding it down or does it have it's own girth? Total newbie here, sorry. No one around here does vaulting except one girl and I won't send my daughter to her because she's not safety conscious. Yes, I know vaulting is dangerous, but she won't ever compete in it, it' just for fun when she's bored of doing the same thing with her horse.


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

Our vaulting surcingle and pad are separate, and the surcingle holds the pad in place. We have had ours for many years and taught countless people how to vault with it. It is great fun. I first learned as a teenager and then started back up in my 30s. I am proud to say I jumped rope standing on a trotting horse. I haven't vaulted in years and miss it.

I think Allison Finch, moderator, has taught vaulting in the past if I recall correctly. Maybe she will find this thread.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

updownrider said:


> Our vaulting surcingle and pad are separate, and the surcingle holds the pad in place. We have had ours for many years and taught countless people how to vault with it. It is great fun. I first learned as a teenager and then started back up in my 30s. I am proud to say I jumped rope standing on a trotting horse. I haven't vaulted in years and miss it.
> 
> I think Allison Finch, moderator, has taught vaulting in the past if I recall correctly. Maybe she will find this thread.


Thanks! I really don't know the first thing about it and since the nearest vaulting coach is 3 hours away by car, we're just figuring it out on our own. It's something fun she can do when we can only walk and trot because of the snow. 

I can't believe you jumped rope on a horse's back! Amazing!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

So other than the surcingle and pad, is there any other special gear needed for vaulting? Does it have to be a special vaulting pad or could I use my thick, sheepskin Aussie saddle pad, for instance?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I have a friend who just picked up a vaulting pad with attached surcingle and crupper attached to it..."a gift."
She has a daughter also wanting to try this for fun.
When I moved that pad it felt like there was some hard form between the layers to protect the back. It was surprisingly heavy.
I do not remember seeing actual hand loops or foot holds on that pad though....it looked more like a _huge_ western square pad with a belly surcingle and rear strap angled like you see some dressage saddles, now add that crupper.
I almost want to think this is the kind of pad you would see on a circus horse that performs in a ring with acrobats...maybe not "vaulting" equipment in the true sense. :think:
Many therapeutic riding centers use vaulting surcingles though and specialized equipment for their students with special needs...

For serious vaulters they also use a specialized headstall and side-rein set-up and what appears a head check unit....you need the steadiest of cadence never changing....
 :runninghorse2:....


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

updownrider said:


> Our vaulting surcingle and pad are separate, and the surcingle holds the pad in place. We have had ours for many years and taught countless people how to vault with it. It is great fun. I first learned as a teenager and then started back up in my 30s. I am proud to say I jumped rope standing on a trotting horse. I haven't vaulted in years and miss it.
> 
> I think Allison Finch, moderator, has taught vaulting in the past if I recall correctly. Maybe she will find this thread.





I don't teach vaulting, but there is a vaulting coach at the farm where I do most of my training. They are Triangle Equestrian Vaulting. They travel all around the world and have six vaulting horses (just bought a new one this week in Holland!)

There are no FB links allowed, here, but they are on FB.

As you can see, they are serious!









They do get me up there, now and then.....






Dover has a very basic vaulting surcingle. It is nowhere near the quality of the ones competitive vaulters use. Those have a lot more grips and holds. BUT, it is inexpensive and can get her started.

Dover Saddlery - Search Results for vaulting


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Acadianartist said:


> So other than the surcingle and pad, is there any other special gear needed for vaulting? Does it have to be a special vaulting pad or could I use my thick, sheepskin Aussie saddle pad, for instance?


The pad is thick and very heavy, as someone said. It is also very large, to cover the whole back. There are no holds or loops on the pad.

You will also want side reins, to keep the head still.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

horselovinguy said:


> I have a friend who just picked up a vaulting pad with attached surcingle and crupper attached to it..."a gift."
> She has a daughter also wanting to try this for fun.
> When I moved that pad it felt like there was some hard form between the layers to protect the back. It was surprisingly heavy.
> I do not remember seeing actual hand loops or foot holds on that pad though....it looked more like a _huge_ western square pad with a belly surcingle and rear strap angled like you see some dressage saddles, now add that crupper.
> ...


Yes, Harley has a pretty steady rhythm. I know what you mean about the saddle pad. I think I need a fairly thick pad and in a lot of videos I see another layer between the pad and surcingle. This video shows it, though the ones I've seen were not quite as bulky or long. 






They use one in this video as well:






Does anyone know if this layer is necessary?


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

As @horselovinguy mentioned, this is a discipline that is practiced at many therapeutic riding centers. The program where I volunteer teaches it to summer campers. I would definitely recommend the "true" pad and surcingle. You may also want nice lunging equipment. 

Here's a list of resources from the Profession Association of Therapeutic Horsemanship: http://www.pathintl.org/images/content/regions/region-1/pdf/Handouts-2014/Vaulting-Resources.pdf Looks like a couple of good books in there you may find interesting.

Also, this presentation (http://www.pathintl.org/images/content/regions/region-2/Interactive-Vaulting.pdf) focuses on a vaulting program for people with disabilities, but there is some pretty straightforward intro language in here about getting started, and some neat pictures of kids and horses- might be good inspiration. 

I wonder if Kodak might be better than Harley for this endeavor since she's got a broader back?

Have fun!!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

acadian.... that pad looks about the cut of the one my friend was "gifted", truly gifted....
It is huge and stiff as can be is the only way I can describe it.

Now that I see all the equipment on the horse from Allison F's post I also realize she had the opportunity to get the correct surcingle and did not take it....
I also did not realize what she passed and walked away from...._live and learn_. :icon_frown:
So she has the pad with its own cinching surcingle but does not have the "vaulting" hand hold part of the equipment....
I will let her know and tell her to get searching for the missing pieces she will need.
Hopefully she can open the link I will email her of this conversation.

I give you lots of credit AF..._.not me!!_
I like my legs _*around*_ the horses barrel *not standing* that much higher above it...:eek_color:
_ Can we say "face plant"...:lol:
:runninghorse2:....
_


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Allison Finch said:


> The pad is thick and very heavy, as someone said. It is also very large, to cover the whole back. There are no holds or loops on the pad.
> 
> You will also want side reins, to keep the head still.


Thank you Allison! That is a huge help! And wow, those pictures! I don't think we will ever get to that point since there aren't any coaches in my area, but since she's riding him bareback, I'd rather give her a little something to hold onto when she wants to play around. 

We do have side reins. Our coach suggested we get them when we first started lunging our horse. The one from Dover looks fine for what she wants to do. They don't seem to sell pads specifically for vaulting though. But I will google them to see what I can find.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

This Dover ad shows the simple surcingle on sale

Vaulting Surcingle | Dover Saddlery

And, you could use a thick heavy western saddle pad, to start with.

Some good info

http://cevaulting.weebly.com/vaulting-equipment.html


http://www.pvsupply.net/


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Allison Finch said:


> This Dover ad shows the simple surcingle on sale
> 
> Vaulting Surcingle | Dover Saddlery
> 
> ...


Thanks again! Yes, I was thinking maybe a thick Western pad would work. Harley is a small Arab with a short back so a large Western pad would cover a lot on him. Maybe I'll order the surcingle first and then take it to the tack shop to try it on different pads. 

Very useful info! Can't wait to surprise my daughter with it.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I don't know anything about vaulting but I have watched it on video and seems like an amazing sport. I sure looks like a lot of fun and just wanted to wish your daughter luck. What a great surprise and gift.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

You could also make a barrel horse to practice on. Triangle Vaulters has two. they are, basically, just oil drums with handles and bases welded on. But, they really need to be padded because they will slip.



At the vaulting competitions there are even barrel competitions




The thing I really like about Triangle, is they also make sure that they have FUN!!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

That's one patient horse! I like the barrel idea. I'd have to get it welded onto some kind of stable surface, but I do know a welder who could come up with something. 

We'll see if my daughter actually gets interested enough in this to make it worthwhile to build a practice barrel first!


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

^^You could also look into used gymnastics equipment. There are big foam "blocks" that are stable on the ground and can play the same role as a barrel. Alternatively, you can buy blocks to hold the barrel stable on the ground.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Vaulting pics! It was my daughter's 12th birthday yesterday and I gave her the vaulting surcingle and pad. At first she didn't know what it was. You should have seen her face when it clicked! She was so excited! So she tried it out this afternoon as soon as she got back from school. We went through a few very basic movements, but she's very comfortable. We only did walking and a tiny bit of trotting so she could get used to the motion. We won't canter for a while because we still have a lot of snow. Besides, it's a good way for her to develop lots of balance at the walk. She was able to get on from the ground, but with some difficulty so the mounting at the canter that vaulters do is a long way off! 

Also, Harley was perfect. Just perfect. He kept an even pace, didn't stop when she was standing up, facing backwards, putting her feet on his butt. This horse is a real gem. 

Thanks so much to everyone for your helpful comments! The surcingle works fine, but we did find the Western pad was slipping so we'll have to figure out a way to keep it in place better.


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

I love this!! First off, Harley is a saint. What a great all-around horse! And secondly, I love that your daughter has found something to do that is so much fun. It looks like she's doing GREAT! Even if she never competes or gets proper coaching, it's still a super fun activity she can do with her horse.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Jan1975 said:


> I love this!! First off, Harley is a saint. What a great all-around horse! And secondly, I love that your daughter has found something to do that is so much fun. It looks like she's doing GREAT! Even if she never competes or gets proper coaching, it's still a super fun activity she can do with her horse.


Yes, you know kids Jan, they get bored quickly! This is something she can do for fun, especially in the winter when jumping isn't possible. It just keeps her interacting with Harley and I figure it can't hurt her balance. She started riding him bareback a lot in the last few months so I figured the surcingle gives her something to hold onto.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

And if any of you vaulting people are reading this, I'm wondering what she should wear on her feet. I took her boots off after she got on so she was riding in bare socks, but obviously, that's not very convenient. I know vaulters wear a sort of ballet slipper, but I looked at ordering some and they're ridiculously expensive. Maybe just a soft sneaker with a very thin sole?


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Those rubber soled water shoes you can get at Walmart is what most use.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Allison Finch said:


> Those rubber soled water shoes you can get at Walmart is what most use.


Thank you Allison! Those are perfect!


----------

